# Partition BOOTCAMP



## Wstd (11 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

J'essaye de partitioner BOOTCAMP sans succès avec cette erreur peu après de temps que mon mot de pass m'ait été demandé pour pouvoir modifier le système (à la fin du process) :

"Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."

*Catalina dernière version
Disque Fusion Drive*

Je vous joint diskutil list

Une idée quelqu'un?

D'avance merci!


----------



## ericse (11 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Et l'Utilitaire de disque a donné quoi ?


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

Wstd a dit:


> J'essaye de partitioner BOOTCAMP sans succès avec cette erreur peu après de temps que mon mot de pass m'ait été demandé pour pouvoir modifier le système (à la fin du process) :


Non, c'est Assistant Boot Camp qui s'occupe de faire la réservation de la taille en Go que tu souhaites attribuer pour Windows. S'il n'y a pas d'erreur, il commence par formater cette partition en MD-DOS (FAT)= FAT32 pour ensuite passer la main à l'installateur de Windows.

Dans ta copie écran, tu n'utilises pas le fichier .iso officiel qui a pour nom exact *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso*, sinon ce sera un échec.


----------



## Wstd (12 Avril 2020)

Hello,

L'utilitaire de disque n'a rien donné.

Par "J'essaie de partinionner BOOTCAMP" j'entends, avec BOOTCAMP.

J'ai déjà partitionné pour Windows dans le passé sans aucun souci. Cependant, suite à ma dernière restauration du système, j'avais du remettre à jour mes disques en suivant une procédure donnée sur ce forum ce que je soupçonne d'être à l'origine des problèmes rencontrés actuellement.





__





						10.13 High Sierra - Disques verrouillés
					

Bonjour,  J'ai voulu remettre mon mac à neuf, en effaçant et en restaurant mes disques internes donc avant de procéder à une réinstallation du système.  Je me retrouve actuellement avec :  Macintosh HD Macintosh HD - Données  Les deux en volume APFS.  Quand j'essaye de réinstaller MacOS, je ne...




					forums.macg.co
				




"Dans ta copie écran, tu n'utilises pas le fichier .iso officiel qui a pour nom exact Win10_1909_French_x64.iso, sinon ce sera un échec."

Je ne comprends pas, j'utilise l'unique .iso que j'ai

Merci.


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2020)

Wstd a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas, j'utilise l'unique .iso que j'ai


Par défaut avec un fichier .iso officiel *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso*, dans le Terminal le résultat serait ceci...

```
CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB
```
...alors d'ou provient ce fichier .iso ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *Wstd*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


qui vérifie l'*apfs*

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------

